
Skydio R1: The Self-Flying Camera Has Arrived - uptown
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsfkGlSajHQ&feature=youtu.be
======
greatamerican
Autonomous drones are a technology that will be more dangerous than nuclear
weapons and need to be regulated and controlled like nuclear technology.

